# Buying Lye



## rm051562 (Feb 18, 2018)

Does anyone from Minnesota know where I can buy Lye (NAoH) in the Twin Cities area? I have looked at Menards, Home Depot, Fleet Farm, and Walmart and none of them sell it in Minnesota. Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 18, 2018)

I've found it at Menards, but you don't want to ask for sodium hydroxide. The staff will just look at you funny. You want to ask for drain cleaner and you'll most likely find it in the plumbing section. Also check Ace and Do It Best hardware stores.


----------



## earlene (Feb 18, 2018)

I always find NaOH at Tractor Supply Company (TSC) in every state where I have found a TSC.  There is one in Inner Grove Heights.  Try this store locator: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/store-locator?city=saint+paul&state=MN

When you walk in, ask where the plumbing section is and look for a black bottle of Roebic Drain Cleaner.   It's usually on a bottom shelf.  In some cases, they ask you to fill in your name and address on a sheet of paper where they keep track of who is purchasing, but I've only had to do that once and I don't remember what state I was in at the time.

It looks like this:







Blain's Farm & Fleet also carries it in some stores.

edit: trying to get rid of the bad image link, but no success.


----------



## Moebym (Feb 19, 2018)

Lowe's should have the Roebic lye in the 2 lb. bottles. If not there, then try some local hardware stores.


----------



## lizzysoap (Feb 20, 2018)

Wal-Mart online has this one, and where I live, you can do free shipping to the store



It's 1 lb for $5.49


----------

